# Free Seeds



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've been getting over a "Upper Respiratory Infection" and decided to get some fresh air so today, I grabbed the grandson(3 1/2 yo) and went to the Seed Store. While the lady was weighing and packaging my seeds he tugged on her sleeve and said "You're Pretty" and gave her a big smile.

She gave me about $8.00 worth of seeds free of charge, gonna have to take that boy with me more often.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

What a sweet talker!
That charm must come must naturally to the men folk in your family!

Sorry to hear you've been unwell but I'm glad you are up and about now.
I've missed you input.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Now that is great, Davarm!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

What a sweet thing for Little Man to say! You don't know but what that was exactly what that lady needed..just a word of kindness in an otherwise gloomy day. Give that boy a squeeze for us all.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

You never know when a few simple kind words will make someone's day. 
We should all follow your grandson's lead and share them more often.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

one day I was lamenting the gray hairs I saw. my dd looked at me and said "you don't have gray hair, its silver. it sparkles." love that child.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Can I borrow your grandson to go shopping with me?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

bugoutbob said:


> Can I borrow your grandson to go shopping with me?


Afraid you will have to take that up with his momma! :trophy1:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Has that boy been betrothed yet? Sounds like he'd be a good fit for our little Roo.


Seriously, he has a silver tongue. Lets hope it doesn't get him in to trouble later.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

That little fella hangs out with his grandpa all the time....wonder where he got it?? apples don't fall far from the trees.....lol, he's a keeper I'd say
You said the lady was bagging up the seeds? I've never been to a place that did that...I thought all seeds were in the packets...wow, gotta hang with you texans more oftend:laugh:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

neldarez said:


> That little fella hangs out with his grandpa all the time....wonder where he got it?? apples don't fall far from the trees.....lol, he's a keeper I'd say
> You said the lady was bagging up the seeds? I've never been to a place that did that...I thought all seeds were in the packets...wow, gotta hang with you texans more oftend:laugh:


Hey Ms Nelda, the local seed store has the bulk seeds in 1/2 gallon jars, weighs and packages them to order. Not like Walmart or others where you buy the packages and take what you get, not many of these left now a day.

Plenty of room down here....

BTW, I was thinking the same thing, he just said it!:laugh:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Our feed store does that too. They have 20# bags of seeds sitting out. You can buy as much or as little as you need. They give you bags and a scale to measure out what you want.


----------



## Oneshot (Oct 8, 2012)

Davarm said:


> I've been getting over a "Upper Respiratory Infection" and decided to get some fresh air so today, I grabbed the grandson(3 1/2 yo) and went to the Seed Store. While the lady was weighing and packaging my seeds he tugged on her sleeve and said "You're Pretty" and gave her a big smile.
> 
> She gave me about $8.00 worth of seeds free of charge, gonna have to take that boy with me more often.


Is that the same lil' guy that was with you in Oct. at the state park?


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

the thing that impresses me is that you have your grandson watching what you do instead of trying to get him to do what you say. Kids are visual and they watch what we do. If we are honest then hopefully they will be honest as well. teach him to be self sufficient and then you have passed on a great deal to him. Thanks for the post. GB


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Has that boy been betrothed yet? Sounds like he'd be a good fit for our little Roo.
> 
> Seriously, he has a silver tongue. Lets hope it doesn't get him in to trouble later.


No Grimm, not yet but we've got our eyes open! As for that "Silver Tongue" getting him in trouble, already started!



Oneshot said:


> Is that the same lil' guy that was with you in Oct. at the state park?


Yea, the same little guy, he's growing like a weed.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> the thing that impresses me is that you have your grandson watching what you do instead of trying to get him to do what you say. Kids are visual and they watch what we do. If we are honest then hopefully they will be honest as well. teach him to be self sufficient and then you have passed on a great deal to him. Thanks for the post. GB


That boy is my "Best Buddy", he wants to be right in the middle of whatever I'm doing.

We have to work a little on his attention span but I think that will improve with age!lol


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

If I ever need to replace my trusty, rusty Dodge Dakota I'm gonna borrow that boy when I go to the auto dealership.


----------

